# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم abdoserver.com  هنا سيتم طرح بعض الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها على السرفر

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجو من الاعضاء المساهمة معنا بتجاربهم على   السرفر   
بعض   الهواتف    التي  تم فك   شفرتها   على   السرفر     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #173 UMT Box/Dongle 1 Year Activation *Serial No:* UMTXXXXXX Card Serial: UMTXXXX Active untill: Tuesday 28 of March 2023 Done. Completed                                                                                                                                                                                Expires in
9 Days 11 Hours 29 Minutes                                                      -     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] UnlockTool 12 Months license *Email:* XXXXXXX *Username:* XXXXX  The user license “XXXXX- UnlockTool (12 months)” was added successfully. Completed                                                                                                                                                                                Expires in
9 Days 12 Hours 14 Minutes                                                      -

----------

